# First fatties...SUCCESS!



## msstatedawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Made two fatties. One with bleu cheese only. The other with mozzarella and pepperoni. They were both fantastic.













image.jpg



__ msstatedawg
__ Jun 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ msstatedawg
__ Jun 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ msstatedawg
__ Jun 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ msstatedawg
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

Good looking fatties......    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .....  Dave


----------



## boykjo (Jun 16, 2013)

Ditto.................


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 16, 2013)

Fatties are awesome. So many different ways to do them. Your's  look great.

   Mike


----------



## msstatedawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, y'all. The party devoured them.

Wondering what I could add to the bleu that I could actually taste with the bleu being so strong. Something sweet?


----------



## roller (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet !


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would also say it was a success!!! Nice job on this!!!


----------



## msstatedawg (Jun 17, 2013)

FWIW, the bleu was phenomenal. I mean WOW.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 17, 2013)

Very nice, well done


----------

